# Gateway was just put down :(



## koneko_otaku (Jul 22, 2010)

At 13 years old, he was starting to have problem walking around, It seems like his back legs don't want to work right anymore, he could only move a few feet then just collapse.

Vet thinks it is arthritis and considering his large size and age, it was better to have him put down than to spend bundle treating him for what may be just a few more months.

He was 13 years and a few months old.









When I first found him 13 years ago at the bottom of the barn, it was fall time already and weather was already turning cooler. He and his late sister didn't appear ready to be weaned at about 6 weeks old and I didn't know who the mother was so I left them alone. He was found again a week later making a fuss, it was apparent he hadn't eaten for a while and was likely abandoned by his mother so he moved in the house. His sister was found dead of possible animal attack. 

He used to love to sit on laps and get petted. He generally got along with most cats but disliked fight, he'd run if there's loud fighting somewhere. Before Tux came in the house, he'd often sleep on my bed.

I did notice the past summer he rarely came up the steps anymore and seemed to prefer to sleep anywhere rather than come to lap for petting. His condition was likely already progressing a few months earlier and just didn't show obvious problem until about a week ago when I took a picture of him on the couch giving me the dreaded laser eyes.











when he tried to help me with Christmas gift at about 2 years old.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I am so sorry about Gateway.  You allowed him to experience a long and happy life, especially given his beginnings. It seems like there may have been something else going on, in addition to the arthritis, to make him lose the use of his back legs.  Hugs to you.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Sorry for your loss of Gateway, at 13 you gave him a long and happy life. Now he's in no more pain and back with his sister. Enjoy the bridge Gateway and hugs to you


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh, I am _so_ sorry for your loss.  Gateway was a gorgeous boy and lived such a great life with you. He was so lucky to have found you 13 years ago!

I agree with Spirite - it sounds like he possibly had a stroke or blood clot that caused such a sudden loss of movement in his rear, in addition to his arthritis. You made the right decision in ending his suffering... now he's playing happily on the Rainbow Bridge and no longer feels any pain - only happiness.

Big hugs to you from me and my kitties.  I agree with Jenny bf... he is reunited with his sister now. <3


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I was thinking the same thing, something called saddle thrombus in felines, but I guess we'll never know for sure. Thirteen years of living with you is a sure blessing, compared to how long he would've lived outside on his own!

You will be reunited someday, and next time, I'm sure Gateway will meet you to show his gratitude. Warm hugs to you, it's never easy to lose a pet so near and dear to our hearts. He looked like such a sweetheart, too.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Sympathy on your loss. He certainly was well named and was, from all reports, a nice cat. Glad you were able to rescue him and give him a happy life. May your memories of him be filled with pleasure.


----------



## MsPepper (Mar 26, 2014)

I am sorry for your loss. 
We had a cat who looked like your Gateway and he had the same name.
Our Gateway was only 2 - 3 years old when he left us. We didn't find out what the cause for his passing was. He came home laid down for a nap and never woke up from it :-(


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

So sorry for your loss of your beautiful boy Gateway. Some day you will see Gateway again.

_*"No heaven will not ever Heaven be; unless my pets are there to welcome me."*_ ~ author unknown


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Koneko_otaku,
I'm so sorry for your loss of Gateway:'(
Such a Handsome Boy...he had 13 years with you, in a Forever home, if only more, wee furry ones could have that...
He'll Always be with you...
He's now got his own Special little Ray of Sunshine, to call his own, at the Bridge, his sister will welcome him, and he'll have many new friends, for company...
(((HUGS)))
Sharon


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss  he lived a full, happy life under your care and I'm sure he felt so loved. Sharing with you in grieving and also the hope that he is running free on the bridge <3 <3


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

My heart goes out to you. So sorry for your loss. Run fee handsome boy!


----------



## koneko_otaku (Jul 22, 2010)

Thank you all for the kind words. I do agree it looks like saddle thrombus.

Tuffy was a little unhappy, he was looking for Gateway for a while as he was helping take care of him. Now he mostly sleeps in Gateway's old favorite sleeping area.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aw, it's almost harder to see your other pets grieve than it is to deal with the loss yourself. But it sounds like Tuffy has found a way to deal with the loss and to honor Gateway at the same time. So sweet.


----------

